# shhhhhh



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

c


----------



## dalebe (Aug 12, 2005)

brilliant well composed symmetrical shot jonmikal, the tone is amazing, you can feel the sense of silence, with exception to the shutter sound   great work.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 12, 2005)

Mmmm I love symetrical shots. And the warmth of the place is just so inviting. It's a pretty strange looking church though... if that's what it is.


----------



## Danieldcr (Aug 12, 2005)

I just love the decoration on the roof of this place. The wood theme throughout gives a very warming sensation. The whole place just looks so welcoming.

Dan


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 12, 2005)

i would have a hard time just listening to the sermon... i would be too busy just soaking in the atmosphere..and digging on the art work style architecture..

great sanctuary...is this your church??  

great shot, jon.. i cant get past how cool the place looks to tell you how great the photograph is....that should be a compliment unto itself.. your shot is so good i concntrate on the subject intead of the technique...


----------



## Chiller (Aug 12, 2005)

Great shot Jon.  Very warm....and quiet.   Well done!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 12, 2005)

awesome shot!!  what exposure values??


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> awesome shot!! what exposure values??


 
1.3sec/f3.5 thanks Raymond


----------



## erniehatt (Aug 12, 2005)

Great wide angle shot Jon, normally I would make and adverse comment on the reflection in the centre of the image, but here it helps to bring the eye to the centre of the pic, only thing that is a distraction to me is the light top left. Ernie


----------



## rangefinder (Aug 12, 2005)

First class.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

erniehatt said:
			
		

> Great wide angle shot Jon, normally I would make and adverse comment on the reflection in the centre of the image, but here it helps to bring the eye to the centre of the pic, only thing that is a distraction to me is the light top left. Ernie


 
so the light top right works for ya? :greenpbl: 

thanks rangefinder!


----------



## errant_star (Aug 12, 2005)

dalebe said:
			
		

> brilliant well composed symmetrical shot jonmikal, the tone is amazing, you can feel the sense of silence, with exception to the shutter sound  great work.


 
Can almost hear it click!! 

Very crisp shot, the tones and ambiance really make the shot though!

Well done! :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Can almost hear it click!!
> 
> Very crisp shot, the tones and ambiance really make the shot though!
> 
> Well done! :mrgreen:


 
thanks a million Jen!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

did you use a tripod or support?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> did you use a tripod or support?


 
tripod


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> tripod


You posted too quickly.... go take a nap or something....


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You posted too quickly.... go take a nap or something....


 
i've got toothpicks holding my lids open, but my head tells me it's not time yet. i'll wish i did tomorrow morning.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i've got toothpicks holding my lids open, but my head tells me it's not time yet. i'll wish i did tomorrow morning.


Yeah, I'm sitting here starving.... but I can't get myself out of the chair... 
My muscles hurt... did two yards today.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm sitting here starving.... but I can't get myself out of the chair...
> My muscles hurt... did two yards today.


 
cocaine? :shock:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cocaine? :shock:


:lmao:
no, I mowed/edged two yards today...
around here they are around 2 acres each... :meh:

Well, I'm going to bed
adios,


----------



## LaFoto'sSister (Aug 13, 2005)

This is a very sharp photo of a church inside. Nice!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks LaFoto'sSister


----------



## erniehatt (Aug 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> so the light top right works for ya? :greenpbl:
> 
> thanks rangefinder!


Not realy Jon, I missed it first time around. Ernie


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolutely stunning! beautifully exposed  As always Jon.. well done :thumbsup:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

erniehatt said:
			
		

> Not realy Jon, I missed it first time around. Ernie


 
so ya think they should be cropped or cloned out?

thanks as always Mansi!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

o yeh the lights... when i scroll down to avoid it .. looks wayy better.. just my thinking 
a crop would cut out the arch/like pattern in teh center..  i like the circular pattern to the top of the frame...clone?no idea... it still rocks :mrgreen:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

I would have cloned them out myself Jon.. I didn't notice them before, but now that we identified them!!


----------



## Midnight Reign (Aug 14, 2005)

Amazing photo.  Just love the feeling you have in this.


----------



## Nidhi (Aug 14, 2005)

Is it a photograph or I am actually there? When I looked into it for a few moments, I felt, I'm being trasported there. Out of this world, heavenly.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks everyone for your kind remarks!


----------



## JonK (Aug 14, 2005)

It's a great capture.  
I think it would work both if you cloned the lights to save the pattern at top and/or if you crop to pano just below the lights - would give it a cloister-like feeling. Very cool Jon. :thumbup:


----------



## Mart (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with everything ppl have said. The photo is beautiful, but i have one crit: The photo is leaning to the right, im a bit of a perfectionist and it was the first thing i noticed when it loaded. Keep up the good work,

Mart.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 14, 2005)

I just saw this! Wow Jon, It almost looks like a giant Pano! I love this one.  Well I love all your work, but I really love this one the best......at least till the next one.  Teehee!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks Cindy.  OK here's an edit to yalls suggestions:


----------



## DramaDork626 (Aug 14, 2005)

gorgeous, i wish i could see more of it, too bad that guy on the right was wearing those clothes, takes from the affect a little, though that is beyond your control. But very nice


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, I just have to say this......I like the first one better.  I loved the ceiling just as you had it and I think you lost some impact with the crop, IMHO


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

ok, botched cloning...better?


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 14, 2005)

It's too small.  I can't see.  It's these old granny eyes of mine.  I have a script for bifocals but haven't filled them yet.  It's a biatch getting old!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

You mind if I mess with it Jon?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> You mind if I mess with it Jon?


 
have at it my friend


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

ok, basically did the same thing you did, just resized a bit larger, and cleaned out a couple of folks.. ( no disrespect intended!)


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

geez Raymond (resident PS guru), that looks awesome. thanks for having the interest!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

lol! far from a guru, but I have edited my fair share of seagulls this summer!

Thanks for the opprotunity, and its always fun to make a great shot better!

and my gosh, what a great shot!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey i like Raymods verysion.. thats a very neato clone dude!
i like being able to see that circular pattern.. nice work.. and still a gorgeous pic :thumbsup:


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2005)

Briiliant!

LWW


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 15, 2005)

great shot! :thumbup: 



p.s. have i seen this before? it looks mighty familiar


----------

